# Whadda Hey??? Accucraft ripped off my idea!!!



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone see this on the Accucraft site?











HEY! They ripped off MY idea!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Where have we seen this before? 










Oh thats right, here 










and here 










and lets not forget here 










and this one 










oooh and here too 

Man I WANT CREDIT!!!











..or at least a free sample to compare with


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahh, but are _yours_ live steam hmm?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Fiddling small details Steve







, if someone made a knockoff Ferrari 308 that had an electric hybrid motor, Ferrari would still be ticked that they used the 308 body








I am actually quite interested in this little rip off, its at a price even a poor ol' chump like me might be able to swing.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Vic you might just have something there but you might have to go after Marc Horovitz instead of Accucraft. He created a little steamer with an oscillating steam engine between the frame. He festooned it with dummy cylinders and dubbed it "Indefatigable".  Click here to check it out.  

Word on the street is that he helped design the production model that is now showing up in the Accucraft catalog.
It's a cute little critter. I have been thinking about getting one myself.


 Regards,


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery? 
Tom


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Tom but that form of flattery doesnt get me any closer to a freebie sample










Something's up with the Accu site, I get the dreaded "Access Forbidden" prompt, maybe I ticked off someone that doesn't get the joke, but here is the little beasty











At the price listed, I'm thinking if I can pick up one of these next year I'll call it the "Little Ripper"


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Where have we seen this before? 

In about 1904, judging by the Bing version, but yours are nice too Vic. 

It's not really surprising they came out with this, given the success of the small Regner steamers...my guess is that is who they are gunning for here.... 

Keith


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah and at that price methinks they are going to sell out rather quickly... 

My little monsters were based on premise of the Bell type geared locomotives built for contractors in the 1920's, they used for pistons the steam drive mechanisms from the Stanley Steamer automobile of all things, Mr Bell bought up the entire factory inventory when Stanley went bust and used them for his little rail beasties. The pic on Marc's site of the prototype's mechanism for the Accu Little Ripper looks almost like it could have come straight out of the Bell catalog.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree. I think it's a really good idea to have this type of loco...ones that will run nice and slow, and look great on the majority of live steam lines in gardens with a little tighter curves etc. 

Keith


----------



## Rail Planet (Jan 22, 2012)

So how much are they? I don't see a price on the webpage or in the e-store...


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

$395.00 plus 15.00 shipping 
http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?productID=1417


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

$395 is full MSRP, so there is a good chance of finding them for even less. I know if I can find one for less than $300 I'll probably grab it.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

You might find one for around $360.00 or so but I bet not much less, Accucraft has changed the discounts to dealers so there is not as much wiggle room.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That's still pretty good I remember the Ruby kits were around $450 and that was for a DIY kit.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

There out to GET ME!!!







http://www.accucraft.com/modelc/AC77-101-C.htmNot only did they take my idea, but now they named the dang little bugger after my wife!!!!!







What the **** are the odds of THAT??


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Your wife is AC77-101?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess you didn't follow the link


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,
It's a sign!!!
Now you have to get one









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

If this thing runs like a cricket, they will sell a bazillion lol


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 30 Aug 2012 09:46 PM 
Vic,
It's a sign!!!
Now you have to get one









Tommy








Rio Gracie


Tommy, you may be right, but if they wanted to convert me into a steampunk,










there are easier ways


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Live steam on your pizza layout?


----------

